# desinenza ...dunque



## reys

Ciao amici! Ho un dubbio. Ho sentito la desinenza _...dunque_ usata con altre parole e mi sembra che significa come un "sea" in spagnolo. Ad esempio: _dovunque = donde sea_.

Quindi:

1. È così, ha questo uso?
2. A che altre parole le posso aggiungere questa terminazione?

Molte grazie!


----------



## claudine2006

Per*dunque* e or*dunque.
*


----------



## reys

claudine2006 said:


> Per*dunque* e or*dunque.
> *



Ciao Claudine! E come potrebbe tradurre questo?

_Perdunque:_ por lo que sea?

_Ordunque: _o lo que sea?

Inoltre, esiste "_chidunque_" (quien sea) o "_oradunque_" (a la hora que sea)?

Grazie mille!


----------



## Neuromante

Io conosco "Chiunque" col senzo de "Quien sea que..."


----------



## Silvia10975

Buongiorno!
Reys, credo che la desinenza che cerchi sia _-unque _che in effetti si ritrova in molte parole come:
-chi_unque_
-quant_unque
_-qual_unque_
-ord_unque_
-ov_unque_/dov_unque
_...y posiblemente unos más... aunque no me acuerde 
Saludos, Silvi_a._


----------



## Silvia10975

Neuromante said:


> Io conosco "Chiunque" col senso de "Quien sea que..."



¿También se puede traducir con "cualquier persona"? ¿Me puedes poner un ejemplo donde utilizarías "Quien sea que..."?
Gracias, Silvia.


----------



## Larraya

Ciao Reys!!

La desinenza italiana '-unque' deriva dal latino e significa "quale che sia" (uno di tanti senza distinzione); letteralmente lo spagnolo "donde sea" significa "dove sia" = "in qualsiasi posto" (dappertutto, o in un posto di tanti senza distinzione). Perciò sì, c'è una certa corrispondenza, anche se non perfetta al 100%. Puoi usare:

comunque (de todos modos)
dovunque (donde sea)
qualunque (cualquiera)
chiunque (quienquiera --- credo!)

però attenzione: quantunque (quasi non si usa!) non c'entra (= aunque)

A presto


----------



## Larraya

Scusate se mi intrometto...

"perdunque" non credo che esista, e "ordunque" sarebbe "or(a) dunque" e vale qualcosa come "entonces" "pues", non appartiene alla famiglia.
Quien sea sarebbe "chiunque" e "oradunque" non esiste.

Ciao!



reys said:


> Ciao Claudine! E come potrebbe tradurre questo?
> 
> _Perdunque:_ por lo que sea?
> 
> _Ordunque: _o lo que sea?
> 
> Inoltre, esiste "_chidunque_" (quien sea) o "_oradunque_" (a la hora que sea)?
> 
> Grazie mille!


----------



## reys

s10975 said:


> Buongiorno!
> Reys, credo che la desinenza che cerchi sia _-unque _che in effetti si ritrova in molte parole come:
> -chi_unque_
> -quant_unque
> _-qual_unque_
> -ord_unque_
> -ov_unque_/dov_unque
> _...y posiblemente unos más... aunque no me acuerde
> Saludos, Silvi_a._



Buongiorno, Silvia! Grazie per la tua risposta. Hai ragione, la desinenza allora è "unque". Ti ringrazio anche le parole dove posso guardare questo più chiaro. 

Un'ultima domanda, queste parole sono d'uso colloquiale e attuale? 

Molte grazie!


----------



## Silvia10975

Ciao Reys, Larraya ti ha dato un'ottima spiegazione, dove, nell'elenco di parole che espone, puoi trovare quelle di uso comune:



Larraya said:


> Ciao Reys!!
> 
> Puoi usare:
> 
> comunque (de todos modos)
> dovunque (donde sea)
> qualunque (cualquiera)
> chiunque (quienquiera --- credo!)
> 
> però attenzione: quantunque (quasi non si usa!) non c'entra (= aunque)
> 
> A presto



 Silvia


----------



## Neuromante

s10975 said:


> ¿También se puede traducir con "cualquier persona"? ¿Me puedes poner un ejemplo donde utilizarías "Quien sea que..."?
> Gracias, Silvia.


Chiunque sia ti habbia parlato di... non sa cosa dice
Quien sea que te habló de... no sabe lo que dice

Poi Larraya a gia accostado "Cualquiera" (Cualquier persona) con "Qualunque"


Reys penso siano di uso normale, ma meglio aspetare gli italiani.


----------



## reys

Larraya said:


> Ciao Reys!!
> 
> La desinenza italiana '-unque' deriva dal latino e significa "quale che sia" (uno di tanti senza distinzione); letteralmente lo spagnolo "donde sea" significa "dove sia" = "in qualsiasi posto" (dappertutto, o in un posto di tanti senza distinzione). Perciò sì, c'è una certa corrispondenza, anche se non perfetta al 100%. Puoi usare:
> 
> comunque (de todos modos)
> dovunque (donde sea)
> qualunque (cualquiera)
> chiunque (quienquiera --- credo!)
> 
> però attenzione: quantunque (quasi non si usa!) non c'entra (= aunque)
> 
> A presto





Larraya said:


> Scusate se mi intrometto...
> 
> "perdunque" non credo che esista, e "ordunque" sarebbe "or(a) dunque" e vale qualcosa come "entonces" "pues", non appartiene alla famiglia.
> Quien sea sarebbe "chiunque" e "oradunque" non esiste.
> 
> Ciao!



Ciao, Larraya! Non ti intrometti per niente, al contrario, grazie per la tua eccellente opinione. Quindi significa "quale che sia" e ha un senso del congiuntivo, vero? Tu usi queste parole comunemente?

Grazie!


----------



## reys

s10975 said:


> Ciao Reys, Larraya ti ha dato un'ottima spiegazione, dove, nell'elenco di parole che espone, puoi trovare quelle di uso comune:
> Silvia



Hola, Silvia! Sì, glielo ho detto e ringraziato. Grazie a te anche!


----------



## reys

s10975 said:


> Ciao Reys, Larraya ti ha dato un'ottima spiegazione, dove, nell'elenco di parole che espone, puoi trovare quelle di uso comune:
> Silvia





Neuromante said:


> Chiunque sia ti habbia parlato di... non sa cosa dice
> Quien sea que te habló de... no sabe lo que dice
> 
> Poi Larraya a gia accostado "Cualquiera" (Cualquier persona) con "Qualunque"
> 
> 
> Reys penso siano di uso normale, ma meglio aspetare gli italiani.



Ciao, Neuromante! Anch'io penso che sono d'uso normale. Grazie per il tuo esempio. Possiamo fare lo stesso con le altre parole? Un piccolo esempio per capire completamente il suo uso. 

- Comunque:
- Dovunque:
- Qualunque:
- Ordunque:

Grazie mille!


----------



## Silvia10975

reys said:


> Ciao, Neuromante! Anch'io penso che sono d'uso normale. Grazie per il tuo esempio. Possiamo fare lo stesso con le altre parole? Un piccolo esempio per capire completamente il suo uso.
> 
> - Comunque: Io non vado alla festa, comunque se tu vuoi andare non mi offenderò
> - Dovunque: Ti troverò dovunque/ovunque andrai
> - Qualunque: Qualunque sia il tuo desiderio, cercherò di realizzarlo.
> - Chiunque: Chiunque sia interessato a questo articolo, faccia un'offerta.
> - Ordunque (non si usa nel linguaggio colloquiale, è piuttosto antiquato): Ordunque si potrebbe dire che tale risultato è stato ottenuto...
> 
> Grazie mille!



Spero ti abbiano aiutato gli esempi!

P.S. Il "(credo)" di Larraya era in italiano...


----------



## Silvia10975

Neuromante said:


> Chiunque sia ti habbia parlato di... non sa cosa dice
> Quien sea que te habló de... no sabe lo que dice
> 
> Poi Larraya ha già accostato (affiancato?) "Cualquiera" (Cualquier persona) con "Qualunque"
> 
> 
> Reys penso siano di uso normale, ma meglio aspettare gli italiani.



Grazie mille Neuromante!


----------



## Cristina.

Ciao, Silvia:
*Respuesta al post 6:*

Quienquiera que te haya hablado/Cualquiera que te haya hablado/ Quien te haya hablado 
+ SUBJ. (haya hablado)


Quienquiera que + subj.: Pronombre indet., define a una persona indeterminada.
Es más frecuente escuchar la forma simple: quien + subj. (quien te haya hablado de...no sabe lo que dice)

Otra expresión similar: Cualquiera que + subj. :
Pron. indeterminado, define a una persona indeterminada.


Riguardo alla 2ª questione, 
Edit:
No, *chiunque* non si può tradurre con *'cualquier persona'*, ma *'cualquiera'*.
CHIUNQUE =cualquiera (pronome indefinito)
Qualsiasi/qualunque persona = cualquier persona (qualsiasi e cualquier sono agg. indefiniti)
Chiunque e qualsiasi persona non sono identici.

Per una questione di economia ,come in italiano, è molto più usato "cualquiera" /"chiunque".

Succede qualcosa di simile ad esempio con ognuno (=cada uno) e ciascuna persona (=cada persona), è molto più usato ognuno, beh, in spagnolo accade lo stesso che in italiano.


----------



## Silvia10975

Grazie Cristina per la tua eccellente spiegazione!
Silvia.


----------



## Larraya

Muchas gracias Cristina!

No tengo que anadir nada a la parte del italiano, y he aprendido mucho del espanol. Hasta pronto!


----------



## reys

s10975 said:


> Spero ti abbiano aiutato gli esempi!
> 
> P.S. Il "(credo)" di Larraya era in italiano...



Grazie, grazie, grazie! Adesso capito totalmente il uso esatto per questa interessante risorsa. Praticherò 

Saluti! 

P.S. Oops! Scusa Larraya!


----------



## Cristina.

Di niente, Silvia!
No creo que fuese muy buena, la verdad sea dicha!
Scusa, per la fretta ho commesso un errore riguardo alla 2ª questione. Ho aggiunto qualcosa di importante al mio precedente post.

Dallo Zingarelli:
*-UNQUE :*
[lat. unquam *‘mai’*, usato anche in giustapposizione]
suff.
Entra nella formazione di aggettivi, pronomi e avverbi indefiniti con valore generico di ‘qualsiasi’: chiunque, comunque, dovunque, qualunque.
Chiunque = [comp. dal lat. qui ‘chi’ e unquam* ‘talvolta’*]
Ovunque= [comp. del lat. ubi (V. ove) e unquam *‘talvolta’*]
Quantunque = [comp. di quanto e -unque ]
Qualunque = [comp. di qual(e) e -unque ]
Comunque = [comp. di come e del lat. umquam *‘mai’*, con sovrapposizione di -cumque, di ubicumque ‘dappertutto’,]
Ordunque o or dunque non c'entra nulla con la questione:
[comp. di or(a) e dunque]
(lett.) Dunque, quindi

La cosa più importante è che queste congiunzioni reggono il congiuntivo sia in italiano che in spagnolo
Vado_ ovunque_ ci sia bisogno di me.
_Qualunque_ cosa tu le dica, non va mai bene.
_Quantunque_ abbia sempre piovuto, non ho passato una brutta vacanza.
Chiunque :
Regge il congiuntivo quando ha il valore di 'quienquiera que/cualquiera que'.
1) Pron.indefinito -> Indicativo:Un film che _chiunque_ può vedere: Un film que cualquiera puede ver.
2) Pron.relativo indefinito -> Congiuntivouò partecipare _chiunque _abbia l'invito: Puede participar cualquiera/quienquiera que tenga invitación.

En el 2ª caso se puede cambiar el orden de la frase (Chiunque abbia l'invito può partecipare), cosa que no ocurre en en el 1er. caso usando che y sin cambiar el sentido de la frase, y se puede traducir por quienquiera, cosa que no ocurre en el 1er.caso.
Además, el pron.relativo 'che/que' precede a 'chiunque/cualquiera' en el 1er.caso y sigue a 'cualquiera' en el 2ª caso.
Sì, lo so, mi sono messa in testa il 'chiunque'.


----------



## reys

Ciao Cristina! Semplicemente, eccellente la tua spiegazione. Ci sarà molto utile. Grazie.

Saluti!


----------

